# UAE - Assistant Professor Salary 2011



## syedgilani

Hi everyone !!

I'm new here and this is my first post. So here goes:

I have applied to several UAE universities (Dubai and Abu Dhabi) for the position of Assistant Professor. I have a PhD from a top tier university in London and one year teaching experience in Spain as an Assistant Professor (Engineering).

Was wondering what I should expect in terms of salary in 2011. I've been reading some posts but they seem to be pre-2010.

Any hints would be appreciated.

Cheers !!


----------



## momo007

I wouldnt throw any numbers here, but as an assitant professor, it depends if you are here alone or with family. if alone, you will easily be able to save up and live a good life.. if with wife or partner, you should still be fine. if with kids, then your salary needs to be in the 15k bracket atleast to be able to save something and live reasonably. 

Costs here are high, but everything is manageable.


----------



## syedgilani

momo007 said:


> I wouldnt throw any numbers here, but as an assitant professor, it depends if you are here alone or with family. if alone, you will easily be able to save up and live a good life.. if with wife or partner, you should still be fine. if with kids, then your salary needs to be in the 15k bracket atleast to be able to save something and live reasonably.
> 
> Costs here are high, but everything is manageable.



Thanks for the reply.. I'm 24.. no wife no kids... No major responsibilities... I have a feeling I would be offered around 12k ... wonder if thats good enough (never been to the UAE.. don't know what its like actually living there)


----------



## Moe78

12k if they give you a housing allowance and other allowances ontop of that should be all right, not great though.


----------



## samfurah

well sayed gilani, 

if you are applying in Dubai or private universities chances of high sallary might be little low... 12K is not bad for yourself if you provided other benefits..but i would suggest if u apply here in Al Ain coz all universities reallry pay good here and also living cost comparing Dubai is low and more relaxed...you can always drive to Dubai it takes only 1hr and 40 min.....many expats working in Dubai and Abu Dhabi lives in Al Ain for better savings, they travel everyday to their work.....


----------



## syedgilani

Thanks for the replies everyone... Samfurah i'm looking into your advice.. Thanks


----------



## Lenochka

Hi, 
don't get me wrong...but maybe it would be better if you would clarify your motivation etc first. i would suggest you take a trip to the UAE to see what it's like and to get a feeling for the place. Pair that then with your professional desire to move (no idea if that's a career move, just want to have different experience, only available place where there are jobs in your field, etc) and then take it from there.

the UAE DIFFERS from the rest of the world ! There may be things which you can accept and some you don't - however, if you struggle financially it ain't fun !
and to be honest, for a western lifestyle, 15k is doable (provided other benefits such as housing, healt care insurance etc) is covered. If not, you will struggle and will not save any money. 

Good luck whatever you decide
L.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Al Ain seems to pay a bit better, per discussion with someone who works there but he may just be saying that because he works there??? Do not know his pay and he is emirati so his pay will be different then yours. He has a few brothers who work at Sharjah university but he choose to work in Al Ain because he says it is more diverse and the equipment is more advanced. You can get the same pay just being a teacher at 12k, may even be able to get a little bit more depending on your field and your education.


----------



## curious21

Is anyone here working with or know anyone with Khalifa Unversity of Science, Technology and Research. I recently had an interview with them at Boston Joint Mathemtical Meeting this January 5; I would like to know 

1). how the employment process goes since the vacancy is for February this year
2). how to network with a math professor that can be of help to me for this post

Thank you.


----------



## vencat

*assistant professor at UAEU Al Ain*

Hello, I am quite new to this forum. I have some questions about the UAE in general and Al Ain in particular. I was recently interviewed for an asst professor position at UAEU in Al Ain. Would appreciate any info on salaries for asst professor; living in Al Ain; What a decent package should include/look like. The position is in the social work department. I understand its a very new department, developing, and the task, in addition to teaching, will be to promote the social work profession both at the university and the larger community. I am coming from the US. Never worked outside the US, always wanted to; very excited about this opportunity. Would appreciate any and all responses. Thank you.


----------

